# Antena Dipolo FM - necesito saber tipo de cable etc..



## davidcr85 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hola a todos en el foro, estoy construyendo una antena para transmitir en FM y encontre este sitio http://www.kwarc.org/ant-calc.html  que permite calcular el largo del dipolo para una frecuencia en especifico, pero mi duda es que tipo de cable o conductor debo usar para crear los extremos del dipolo y por otra parte cual es el mejor modo de colocarla si horizontal o verticalmente.

   muchas gracias a todos por aclararme estas dudas


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 19, 2009)

Hola

El tipo de cable para el dipolo debe ser capaz de resistir el "Estirón" que de darás para que se mantenga Horizontal. Por ejemplo: Banda 40 Mts., Longitud del dipolo por lado 10 Mts., Soportaría el estirón un cable AWG calibre 10. 
El material podría ser Cobre, aluminio, alambre galvanizado. Etc.

Preferentemente hay que utilizar CABLE. éste se conforma de varios Hilos de alambre más delgados hasta llegar al calibre.

Para la "Bajada" se debe utilizar cable coaxial de 75 Ohms si la antena dipolo es Horizontal y de 50 Ohms si es vertical.

Puedes escudriñar mas al respecto de antenas entrando a Wikipedia o tal vez en la Wiki de este foro.
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## davidcr85 (Sep 19, 2009)

muchas gracias por esa respuesta, realmente estaba pensando en utilizar una varilla de aluminio pero si me dices que es mejor utilizar cable tomaré tú consejo.

Un colega me comento que la posicion preferiblemente es horizontal, suena mas logico pero quiero saber sus opiniones. Una duda mas es que con este dipolo tendria una antena bi-direccional o mas bien una direccional?

gracias a todos y espero sus respuestas


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 20, 2009)

Hola
Alguien hizo la misma pregunta Horizontal Vs. Vertical
la respuesta está en este enlace
http://www.tak-tenna.com/H%20vs%20V.htm
es dificil responder qué orientacion de la antena es mejor. depende de muchas cosas, el uso transmite o recibe. que potencia Etc.

bi-direccional o direccional; investiga más entrando a Internet y en un buscador puedes escontrar muchisima información.
La antena Dipolo horizontal es multidireccional, transmite en todas direcciones y por supuesto recibe en todas direcciones.
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alexus (Sep 20, 2009)

porque no te armas un array de dipolos hecho en aluminio?

te ahorras complicciones como, estiron, etc...


----------



## GustyArte (Sep 20, 2009)

Fijate que hay muchos post con antenas para fm y no dipolos "v" invertida ni nada por el estilo.. te recomiedo la antena slim jim, pero tenes dipolos abiertos, cerrados, circulares, etc.
La que queres hacer.. sinceramente no te va a dar buenos resultados.

La polarizacion mas comun en fm es vertical, aunque en ciudades con muchos edificios y obstaculos, se usa una "mixta" o sea, vertical y horizontal a la vez.. es lo hace el dipolo circular por ejemplo.

Mira los post en este foro, hay mucho material!

Ah y la bajada es de 50 ohms, coaxil (recomendado) rg-213

Saludos


----------



## davidcr85 (Sep 21, 2009)

muchas gracias por los consejos, en efecto pienso diseñar otro tipo que no sea dipolo y la slim jim me llama mucho la atensión, ya que tengo que escoger rapidamente la que de mejores resultados por que no tengo mucho dinero ni tiempo para invertir por ahora. Cuando la construya estare mostrando los resultados aca


----------



## GustyArte (Sep 21, 2009)

Material en la web sobre la slim jim hay por todos lados, no necesariamente tiene que ser de aluminio, puede ser hasta de alambre galvanizado (si no le vas a poner mucha potencia) 
Exitos con tu antena y cualquier duda aqui estamos


----------



## alexus (Sep 21, 2009)

un dipolo aberito con gamma...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 18, 2009)

permisoooooooo
permisoooooooo
si queres hacer algo sólo para probar tu transmisor te podes hacer una slimjim con un alambre alrededor de un caño de pvc... ahora, si lo que queres es una instalación fija (esta slim te puede servir para toda la vida jeje) podes optar por un array de slimjims o dipolos abiertos... de cualquier manera existen varias opciones para fm, siendo estas dos las más populares hoy día (además de los circulaes y los plegados de 300 ohms)... peeero... la consulta no fue sobre antenas, sino sobre cable... un rg58 te servirá para usar algo así como 10 watts (aunque se supone que se le pueden meter hasta 300)... pero si pensas en más potencia, pensá en al menos un RG213 que tiene además menos pérdidas y esto en verdad se nota en tu alcanse... para esta banda tu polarización debe ser vertical y entre más altura mejor (pensá en no menos de 10 metros de altura).


----------



## tiago (Nov 19, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> permisoooooooo
> permisoooooooo
> si queres hacer algo sólo para probar tu transmisor te podes hacer una slimjim con un alambre alrededor de un caño de pvc... ahora, si lo que queres es una instalación fija (esta slim te puede servir para toda la vida jeje) podes optar por un array de slimjims o dipolos abiertos... de cualquier manera existen varias opciones para fm, siendo estas dos las más populares hoy día (además de los circulaes y los plegados de 300 ohms)... peeero... la consulta no fue sobre antenas, sino sobre cable... un rg58 te servirá para usar algo así como 10 watts (aunque se supone que se le pueden meter hasta 300)... pero si pensas en más potencia, pensá en al menos un RG213 que tiene además menos pérdidas y esto en verdad se nota en tu alcanse... para esta banda tu polarización debe ser vertical y entre más altura mejor (pensá en no menos de 10 metros de altura).



Al Rg 58 no se aconseja poner mas de 10 W????
Ay, que yo me se quien tiene 12 metros de éste cargados con 100 Watios.


----------



## 6DQ6B (Nov 29, 2009)

Hola !
Te recomiendo que para empezar armes una antena tipo "paraguitas" o en ingles " ground plane" que es una antena de media longitud de onda para la frecuencia a la que la calcules, no posee ganancia apreciable, pero actúa irradiando en forma vertical y omnidireccional, es facil de armar y puedes elevarla sin mayores ajustes.
No se con que potencia la vas a alimentar ni l distancia del coaxil que utilizaras, pudiendo usar el RG58 (finito) si la distancia es corta y el RG213 foam si las distancias y potencia son mayores.
Recuerdo hace ya unos 15 años haber armado un tx de 1watt y usando esta antena a unos 10 metros de altura alimentada con rg58 el alcance era maximo de 1km a un walkman sony.

te dejo este link para que mires lo que te comente y aca estan tambien las medidas para calcular el largo de los elementos:
http://www.neoteo.com/antenas-mas-distancia-para-radiocontrol.neo
Un abrazo y suerte !


----------



## alexus (Nov 30, 2009)

discrepo contigo 6dq6b (hermosa valvula).

el "paraguitas" es una antena de 1/4 de longitud de onda. 

es vhf, metele rg-216, rg8, rg6, etc..


----------



## 6DQ6B (Dic 1, 2009)

Negativo mi amigo alexus, es media onda, si bien el irradiante es 1/4, el plano de tierra es el 1/4 restante, exactamente igual que un dipolo, si plegas los componentes del plano de tierra te queda un dipolo alimentado en el centro con una impedancia aproximada a los 70 ohms, por eso se colocan a 45 grados para reducir el valor de impedancia y aproximarlo a los 50 ohms.
Un abrazo.

No me daba para ponerme " 813 "! jaja


----------



## alexus (Dic 1, 2009)

mmmmm no caigo en tu explicacion...


----------



## 6DQ6B (Dic 2, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dipole_antenna


----------



## exetv (Dic 2, 2009)

hola amigos, perdon por mi opinion, pero vi en un articulo una antena de esas, y  6dq6b tiene razon, es tal cual como el detalla, por lo menos lo que vi, perdon por mi humilde  opinion , saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2009)

tiago dijo:


> Al Rg 58 no se aconseja poner mas de 10 W????
> Ay, que yo me se quien tiene 12 metros de éste cargados con 100 Watios.


 
quién será?? jajaja


----------



## alexus (Dic 5, 2009)

rg 58 con 100w????


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2009)

la hoja de datos dice que se banca 300w... de cualquier manera hay varios rg58 y todos son diferentes, pero todos se bancan esta potencia... que loco no? y eso que es un cable de 5mm... el rg213 tranquilamente puede manerjar uno kw o más.

Una fm que atiendo sale al aire con 40w y el cable es bastante exagerado... 10D-FB jajaja tiene unos 15mm y es recontra rígido. Los conectores no llevan bastago, sino que es el mismo conductor central del cable (que es tan grueso como el bastago de una ficha pl para cable grueso) y es muy dificil de manejar... tanto que incluso el transmisor tiene que estar en una posición que le dé libertad al cable.


----------

